# Skyline Alloy size



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All,

What is the biggest alloy size you have fitted on your skyline ?

I have 235 18 55 or 45 I think. I want to get a 20 inch and looking around at websites 19 inch is the max. What are the rim specs ?

Also what is the biggest tyre size you can fit in the back and the front?


----------



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

anyone ?

I have been looking around and want to get 19 or 20 inch alloys with low offset.

can someone please explain what are the issue with too big alloys?

Most websites know the specs of the wheel and only show the rims that fit.
All of them showed 19" with 10" wide but I can see people fitting 20" alloy.
is the alloy catching gaurd an issue or what else should I be mindful of when choosing a big alloy?

does wider alloy at the back such as 10 or 9.5" and 9 at front work ?


I am thinking on setteling for 19x9.5 at back with 265 and 19x9 with 245 at front. does that sound too ambitious ?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Which skyline model do you have?


----------



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

r34 gtt 1998


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

stranger12 said:


> *can someone please explain what are the issue with too big alloys?*


There are loads of down sides. For instance :- 

Lack of OEM choice, wrong offsets/geometry, incorrect sizing _(which can cause speedo inaccuracy)_, excessive tyre wear, body rubbing _(causing body and trim damage)_, poor handling, increased fuel bills, damaged alloys from pot holes, etc, etc....

And if you like performance, Larger diameter wheels actually make your vehicle slower!!!


----------



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

I bought set of 19 as follow

19x9.5 rear and 19.8.5 front
hoping to fit 275 falken at the back and 245 at front . waiting to get it fitted next week.


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

Good choice, Bro
(20 inch is to much - dub style  )
My first owned gtt was riding on 255 on 9.5 at the rear and 235 on 8.5 at the front.
19 inch, too
That was perfect !
265 & 245 would be no bigger problem.
But more?


----------

